# Учебники импровизации/джазовой гармонии



## Sti1 (13 Окт 2014)

Всем привет друзья! Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли хорошие учебники "школа импровизации" или что то по джазовой гармонии для баяна? Если у кого нибудь найдётся, прошу выслать мне на почту: [email protected] Или сюда в сообщения в теме) Заранее очень благодарен)


----------



## DENY90 (13 Окт 2014)

Для баяна есть труд В.Новикова там всё о гармонии и о том, как это делается на баяне. А по сути, под баян можно адаптировать школы других инструментов. Если хотите, могу отправить вам для ф-но, скрипки, гитары, и общетеоретические книги.


----------



## k23telenet (13 Окт 2014)

DENY90 (13.10.2014, 23:03) писал:


> Для баяна есть труд В.Новикова там всё о гармонии и о том, как это делается на баяне. А по сути, под баян можно адаптировать школы других инструментов. Если хотите, могу отправить вам для ф-но, скрипки, гитары, и общетеоретические книги.


----------



## sergius-sergius (13 Окт 2014)

Есть труд И.Бриля "Практический курс джазовой импровизации". В сети можно найти и скачать.


----------



## oleg45120 (14 Окт 2014)

Качайте западные школы с торрента.


----------



## Sti1 (14 Окт 2014)

*DENY90*, 
Вы бы не могли отправить новикова мне на почту? заранее спасибо!


----------

